# scorpion venom



## sirknight (May 10, 2009)

Does anyone else use this product on their string or cables? Alot of archers I know still use wax. Is the fluid a better product?


----------



## deholley1 (Dec 17, 2008)

I have used it on arrows only. It is the slickest lubricant I have ever seen are used. Dont get it in your cam groves because your string will actually slip out. It happened to me once. That stiff is super slick


----------



## sirknight (May 10, 2009)

thank you for the info.


----------



## SCOTTSBXT (May 23, 2007)

*I use it*



sirknight said:


> Does anyone else use this product on their string or cables? Alot of archers I know still use wax. Is the fluid a better product?


The fluid is a string cleaner - then you apply the wax. It works, is it better than others :dontknow:


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

I didn't have very good luck with it


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

I use the synthetic liquid wax on my serving areas. It penetrates easy and one quick pass with it does the job.

The unserved areas of the string and cables? Normal wax.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

I use the scorpion venom products and they work very well and I recommend them to everyone.


----------



## Ralph-NY (Feb 3, 2008)

They are all great products


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

For me the String wax seems to work into the string better than wax. You don't have to set there and heat the string up as much to get the wax into the string fibers. Also the arrow Lube is Killer. Don't get it on your hand or you will never be able to get your arrows out.


----------



## mr_verbatim (Jul 2, 2008)

*2 thumbs up so far*



Ralph-NY said:


> They are all great products




My bow can be pretty harsh on strings so I gave this stuff a try.

Cleaned the string with their cleaner, used the liquid wax on the un-served parts of the string and used the serving and cam lube on the servings and cams. I also put a drop on the axels and rollers/axels. 

With the amount of bottom cam lean on my bow, I wondered if the string would actually slip out, but I have about a hundred shots since everything was lubed and it's all good so far.

It has eliminated the sting wear and cable serving wear by about 90% based on appearance.

V


----------



## sirknight (May 10, 2009)

I am very pleased with the liquid wax I will continue to use this product thanks for all the valuable input.


----------

